# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Dịu dàng sắc tím oải hương khắp thế giới - sac tim oai huong

## danghung

"Ngón tay còn thơm mùi oải hương"- Tên cuốn sách nổi tiếng của Ngô Thị Giáng Uyên cứ loáng thoáng xuất hiện trong đầu khi bạn ghé đến những cánh đồng lavender (oải hương) tím rịm, bát ngát trải dài tít tắp. Ngoài vùng Provence (Pháp) – được xem là thủ phủ của Lavender, bạn có thể ghé thăm những địa danh khác, cũng không kém phần nổi tiếng… Hãy cùng chúng tôi đến thăm những cánh đồng hoa tuyệt đẹp đó. 

*Vùng Provence (Pháp), xứ sở hoa oải hương*

 
Những cánh đồng hoa oải hương tím ngắt, tít tắp tận chân trời đã làm nên tên tuổi Provence. Chính nhờ hoa oải hương mà Provence được xem như là biểu tượng cho những gì tinh túy, tự nhiên và trong lành nhất nước Pháp. Vì vậy Provence luôn là lựa chọn ưa thích của nhiều du khách yêu thích oải hương. Một số thương hiệu mỹ phẩm thiên nhiên như Prôvence vì thế cũng nổi tiếng khi chọn vùng đất này là câu chuyện khởi nghiệp. Được biết, Prôvence cũng vừa chính thức có mặt tại Việt Nam, giới thiệu xu hướng làm đẹp thiên nhiên thông qua 2 bộ sản phẩm: lavender và hoa hồng.


*Thị trấn Banstead (Anh)*


Banstead là một thị trấn nhỏ thuộc hạt Surrey, cách London khoảng 21km về phía Nam, trước đây đã từng là trung tâm của ngành công nghiệp lavender của thế giới. Thời điểm tham quan tốt nhất là vào cuối tháng 4 cho đến cuối tháng 7. Những túi hoa oải hương khô và những chai tinh dầu nhỏ, cùng những bộ mỹ phẩm làm đẹp thiên nhiên – sẽ là những món quà không thể thiếu với mọi du khách có cơ hội đặt chân đến đây.

*Thung lũng hoa Furano - Hokkaido (Nhật Bản)*


Furano được xem là thung lũng hoa, có những thảm hoa được trồng theo phong cách “cầu vồng”, có rất nhiều loài hoa được trồng ở đây như hướng dương, hồng, anh đào, tulip… Tuy nhiên nổi tiếng nhất tại Furano vẫn là hoa oải hương. Loài hoa này đã được trồng tại Hokkaido hơn nửa thế kỷ, từ mục đích ban đầu là trồng hoa để chế tạo sản phẩm, ngày nay hoa được trồng tại Furano còn với mục đích thu hút khách du lịch. Trong ba tháng hè từ tháng 6 - tháng 8, lượng du khách đến thung lũng hoa Furano để ngắm cảnh lúc nào cũng đông.

*Thung lũng Dungeness Sequim (Mỹ)*


Đây được xem là “Provence của Bắc Mỹ ” với 200 năm kinh nghiệm trồng hoa oải hương. Khách du lịch từ Mỹ, Canada nếu chưa có điều kiện đến Provence thì cũng có thể trải nghiệm những cánh đồng oải hương tím lịm tại thung lũng Dungeness Sequim (bang Washington). Đặc biệt nơi đây còn có Festival hoa oải hương diễn ra vào tháng 6 hàng năm, một lễ hội rộn ràng với màu tím đặc trưng và rất nhiều hoạt động cộng đồng đáng để khách đến thăm một lần là nhớ mãi.

*Thung lũng Y Lê, Tân Cương (Trung Quốc)*


Có người nói: “Chưa đến Tân Cương thì không biết Trung Quốc rộng, chưa đến Y Lê thì không biết Tân Cương đẹp”. Điều đặc biệt thú vị là tại thung lũng này, bạn sẽ được tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng những cánh đồng tím biếc của loài hoa nổi tiếng ở Châu Âu này. Từ duy nhất bạn có thể thốt lên ở đây sẽ là: Tuyệt diệu!

----------


## loplipop

Chụp ảnh cưới ở đây thì tuyệt đó  :cuoi1: 
Bát ngát màu tím

----------

